# Glacier Nat'l Park



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

We took the Outback out for the first time last weekend. We stayed at Apgar campground near West Glacier. The weather was mid-70s, with lots of sun.







Not bad for the first trip of the year.

We spent some time exploring the lakes on the west side of the park: Lake McDonald, Bowman Lake, and Kintla Lake.

Can't wait for the next trip...

*Lake McDonald:
*









*Fishing at Kintla Lake:
*









*The road to Kintla Lake:
*









*Apgar campground:
*


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!!









Between your pictures and Carey's bread reccomendation, I'm, really needing to get out that way again!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Im sure you know Wheat Montana Bread. I freakin love the stuff! Love stopping in the bakery at Three forks and getting it fresh off the rack.

I had posted yesterday about Wheat Montana bread.

Between your post and mine, we got Nathan all worked up, lol

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Pictures!!

Hmmmm Wheat Montana Bread....sure sounds good!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is the link Rick, http://www.wheatmontana.com/

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Here is the link Rick, http://www.wheatmontana.com/
> 
> Carey


Thanks Carey - Looks Great!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, the mountains and camping are nice and all, but we really live here for the bread.









I imagine you drive though MT quite a bit in your travels, Carey. When you are rolling through Bozeman this summer and Interstate 90 is all torn up, you can thank me for that. One of my bridge projects is going to have that section of I-90 ripped up for the next 2 years.

Nathan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Now THAT'S the way to break in the camper!!!

Thanks for sharing the photos!! Someday.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I try and just run hwy 200 from Glendive to Missoula. It saves me prolly 50 miles. From time to time I still have to run I90 though. Thanks for the info.

It was nice to see they got the road paved west of your hometown last time I went thru.

When I cross sweetgrass I run hwy 2. If I cross a port west of there I try and run 200.

Maybe sometime we could meet up.

I have slept behind the casino on the truck bypass a couple time there in lewistown, and stayed at the truck stop west of town about 20 miles a few times. Generaly try and run 200 during the day. Just too much wildlife at night. You guys have ginormous deer up there. Huge antelope too. Hit a jackrabbit east of Havre a while back. The whole right side of my truck was covered in rabbit blood. Heck looked like a crime scene. Had to wash it off before sleeping there in Havre.

Carey


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I try and just run hwy 200 from Glendive to Missoula. It saves me prolly 50 miles. From time to time I still have to run I90 though. Thanks for the info.
> 
> It was nice to see they got the road paved west of your hometown last time I went thru.
> 
> ...


You probably know the highways out in Eastern MT better than me, Carey. Sounds like you have had your share of adventures on those long hauls.

For what it's worth, the stretch of highway that scares me the most around here is Hwy 83 through the Seeley-Swan Valley. You drive past the south end of it between Lincoln and Missoula on Hwy 200. It is like running the gauntlet through there, the animals are so thick. It is white-knuckle driving for me, even in the daylight with no trailer!









And if you do end up on I-90, it's really not that bad through Bozeman. The traffic control is pretty smooth. That's the nice thing about a divided highway - we have cross-overs at each end of the project, so you can keep moving through the construction zone.

Nathan


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I can tell you this. There is no state in the nation that has the volumes of wildlife that montana has. After dark the land comes alive! I always try and get er parked by sunset.

Carey


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photos, especially of Lake McDonald. It brings back memories of our trip years ago to Glacier when our girls were little and threw rocks in the lake. In fact, I have a photo in my living room of our girls and my two nieces sitting on a log by Lake McDonald.

Glacier is so beautiful and peaceful. Would love to go back again. Glad you had a good first trip.

Kelly


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

WACOUGAR said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos, especially of Lake McDonald. It brings back memories of our trip years ago to Glacier when our girls were little and threw rocks in the lake. In fact, I have a photo in my living room of our girls and my two nieces sitting on a log by Lake McDonald.
> 
> Glacier is so beautiful and peaceful. Would love to go back again. Glad you had a good first trip.
> 
> Kelly


It is a special place, isn't it Kelly? I want to explore more of the backcountry areas of the park some day. You can only experience maybe 30% of the park from the frontcountry (roads and dayhikes). Maybe in a few years when the kids are older...

Nathan


----------

